# NUC tent at Great North Run



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2015)

NUC are putting a tent up at the end of Great North Run.  Near the finish line at South Shields.  Its a very good day out with thousands of nice people running for excellent causes.  I have been on the Tyne bridge a few times & to see all the Geordies wanting to be first over the bridge is frightening. (You would get trampled on if in the way)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 2, 2015)

On Sunday 13 sept 2015 .   Not long


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2015)

Been down to South Shields today & all the barriers are out & was watching them put up communications mast etc on the Leas. Hope weather as good as today


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 6, 2015)

Aw, I miss living in Newcastle! Did the GNR twice and it was fab, definitely one of the best experiences I had in my 5 years in the toon. Hadn't realised it was next weekend, it was the end of Sept when I did it. So many lovely people come out to cheer you on and play music, hand out sweets, spray you with hoses... makes me quite emotional just thinking about it!
have you ever run it, Hobie?

By the way, what is NUC? I've not heard of it, sorry! 

Hope you have fun watching next weekend!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2015)

I have peddled it 3 times from my house to start, followed the course right to South Shields. You are right the atmosphere is brilliant . Nuc is Newcastle University team of very very good Doctors trying to develop a CURE ! They have done transplants & islet cells   Well done for doing the run


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2015)

Warm today. bit of a breeze but sun out.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2015)

Hope you have a great day Hobie!  Good luck to everyone taking part today!


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 13, 2015)

Am watching it on TV, so wish I was there! Looks like a great day, well done to everyone taking part and those cheering on the sideline too- you do a fantastic job!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2015)

Pigeon said:


> Am watching it on TV, so wish I was there! Looks like a great day, well done to everyone taking part and those cheering on the sideline too- you do a fantastic job!



I'm watching it too  I think what most people who have never run a half marathon don't realise as they watch hundreds coming in at around 1:30 is that that is an absolutely fantastic time! You really have to be shifting to do that  Great effort by everyone! I don't think it would be for me though, far too many people nowadays - 48 minutes to get everyone through the start, plus of course you already have a long wait to even get into your place and some are so far back they must run at least 2-3 miles further. Much prefer a smaller field


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, I missed the start first time I did it as I was queueing for the loos! But it didnt matter as I was in the last starting pen. It took about 40 mins to cross the line, then I spent the first mile overtaking people in Mr Tickle outfits etc! Second year I put a better estimated time and started mid way through the pack, much better!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 13, 2015)

Was an excellent day ! A lot of the excellent NUC team were there & one of them did the run ( well done Michelle !). Peddled 6 mile to S/Shields & 6 mile back with a brake that was stuck on (Fixed when home)  CAN I THANK THOSE WHO DONATED TO US     Place was full of NICE people


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2015)

Great to hear Hobie, well done to Michelle  I watched it on telly


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2015)

Was on tonight's news. £25million raised for charity    Some ex people


----------

